# How much ferts to this 9 gallon fluval flex would you add?



## DD1880 (1 Dec 2020)

I just got some new plants Ludwigia palustris, limnophilia hipporoides, and s. repens. How much ferts would you add per day to keep especially the Ludwigia palustris healthy and red? I don’t use co2 and do a 50% water change every week. The fert I use is Nilocg thrive all in one that has 2.56% nitrogen, .42% iron and other micro and macro nutrients. I also use uns controsoil that is 8 months old. I recently added seachem flourish root tabs to it. Thank you for any help!


----------



## veerserif (1 Dec 2020)

For the record, on NilocG's website:


> For Advanced Users: 1 pump(2ml) per 10g will add ~6ppm NO3, 1.1ppm PO4, 5ppm K, and 0.25ppm Fe


----------



## dcurzon (1 Dec 2020)

veerserif said:


> For the record, on NilocG's website:


One pump twice per week would be ok I would say


----------



## DD1880 (1 Dec 2020)

veerserif said:


> For the record, on NilocG's website:


Thanks yeah I was dosing what the bottle said but since it’s 9 gallons insted of the 10 gallons per pump 2ml! So I didn’t want to over or under dose per the plant load I have in the tank!


----------

